# Forgot to remove dividers before hatch!



## Jenny44 (May 15, 2017)

Hi everyone, 
Please help!  My duck eggs started pipping last night (5 days early...I think they had already been started when I got them from the farm), so I've been scrambling.  Raised the humidity and took off the cradle, and as of today I have one actively hatching!  ...And I just realized I forgot to remove the foam egg dividers.  I have a Brisnea 20 and the dividers are pretty snug against the eggs.

Which is worse? Leaving the dividers in (will it prevent some from being able to hatch out?) or opening the incubator mid-hatch?
Any advice is very appreciated!!


----------



## chickens really (May 15, 2017)

If you can do it quickly it will be fine....

Congrats!....


----------



## Jenny44 (May 15, 2017)

Thanks so much for your reply!!  You don't think it will disorient the ducklings inside do you?  Since they were upright now, and will end up on their sides once I've removed the dividers...


----------



## AngieNPeeps (May 16, 2017)

Jenny44 said:


> Thanks so much for your reply!!  You don't think it will disorient the ducklings inside do you?  Since they were upright now, and will end up on their sides once I've removed the dividers...



You can't leave the dividers on during hatch, it's far too tight. It's normal (at least for many of us that chickens) to incubate air cell upright and allow to lay down during hatch. I think it is helpful for them to rock and roll.

Also, when I'm opening, I have a spray bottle with distilled water handy, sometimes, new sponges soaked in distilled and wrung out  (pieces if there is room) and throw them in the bator too. It will only take a min to pull those and Brinsea recovers very quickly .


----------

